# A post of before and afters :)



## Ceejay123

I wanted to out a post together to show each other our before and after photos! Motivate each other! Anyone brave enough? :flower:


----------



## youngy

https://	Thumbnail for forums

Not sure if its worked? 

Still a way to go but I'm losing motivation by the day so thought I'd join in, please others post lol


Before, 6 weeks after birth, last week
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 139


----------



## TTCabundle

I think this is a great idea!

The first one is me size 22, the second is me now, size 16. Still a long way to go x

Youngy - You look amazing!
 



Attached Files:







weightloss.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 105


----------



## Ceejay123

youngy said:


> https://	Thumbnail for forums
> 
> Not sure if its worked?
> 
> Still a way to go but I'm losing motivation by the day so thought I'd join in, please others post lol
> 
> 
> Before, 6 weeks after birth, last week

I'm from Nottingham too :D you do, brilliant for 6 weeks after giving birth too! X


----------



## youngy

TTCabundle said:


> I think this is a great idea!
> 
> The first one is me size 22, the second is me now, size 16. Still a long way to go x
> 
> Youngy - You look amazing!


Wow what a transformation! You should be so proud


----------



## youngy

Ceejay123 said:


> youngy said:
> 
> 
> https://	Thumbnail for forums
> 
> Not sure if its worked?
> 
> Still a way to go but I'm losing motivation by the day so thought I'd join in, please others post lol
> 
> 
> Before, 6 weeks after birth, last week
> 
> I'm from Nottingham too :D you do, brilliant for 6 weeks after giving birth too! X]
> 
> Good old nottinghamClick to expand...


----------



## Ceejay123

Not sure if this has worked! Top twos- before having Riley. 62-63kg

Bottom two - recent - 48-50kg


----------



## TTCabundle

Ceejay, you look amazing! Well done! X

Youngy - Thankyou! x


----------



## Ceejay123

TTCabundle said:


> Ceejay, you look amazing! Well done! X
> 
> Youngy - Thankyou! x

Thank you. I'm generally happy with my weight now but it took lots of work. Posted my after weight-loss pic on Instagram. Someone I can't stand from school decided to pretty much imply I'm fat and need to lose weight. (This girls a 12-14, lovely curvy girl. I'm a size 8 usually. I guess some people feel better by putting others down. 

My friends jumped on her and went mad calling her jealous before i deleted it, but still. Gives you a bit of doubt, eh? Like we don't have body issues enough.X


----------



## Try Rocking

Looking good ladies!

Mine is still a work in progress and it's on hold until after I have my baby. I lost some more after that picture as well.
 



Attached Files:







100 gone.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 75


----------



## Pixie19

Before pregnancy:
https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/Before_zpsa39a6588.jpg

Due date bump:
https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/40weeks_zps270a656f.jpg


3 weeks PP:
https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/3weekspp_zps16164797.jpg


3 months PP:
https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/3monthspp_zpsd1f5f43e.jpg


Started the 30 day shred at 9 months PP and this was my results: (I didnt change my diet and it took me longer than 30 days to finish, so i didnt get the best results) 

Spoiler
https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/Endresultsside_zps1f09b3dd.png
https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/Endresultsfront_zpsac82f8f3.png


----------



## TTCabundle

Ceejay123 said:


> TTCabundle said:
> 
> 
> Ceejay, you look amazing! Well done! X
> 
> Youngy - Thankyou! x
> 
> Thank you. I'm generally happy with my weight now but it took lots of work. Posted my after weight-loss pic on Instagram. Someone I can't stand from school decided to pretty much imply I'm fat and need to lose weight. (This girls a 12-14, lovely curvy girl. I'm a size 8 usually. I guess some people feel better by putting others down.
> 
> My friends jumped on her and went mad calling her jealous before i deleted it, but still. Gives you a bit of doubt, eh? Like we don't have body issues enough.XClick to expand...

She sounds like a silly jealous girl! You look amazing and should be proud of yourself, some people just need a slap :dohh::haha:. I find that people tend to be more bitchy when they're jealous of something, so take it as a compliment hun! x:hugs:


----------



## TTCabundle

Pixie19 said:


> Before pregnancy:
> https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/Before_zpsa39a6588.jpg
> 
> Due date bump:
> https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/40weeks_zps270a656f.jpg
> 
> 
> 3 weeks PP:
> https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/3weekspp_zps16164797.jpg
> 
> 
> 3 months PP:
> https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/3monthspp_zpsd1f5f43e.jpg
> 
> 
> Started the 30 day shred at 9 months PP and this was my results: (I didnt change my diet and it took me longer than 30 days to finish, so i didnt get the best results)
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/Endresultsside_zps1f09b3dd.png
> https://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag138/Pixie5912/Endresultsfront_zpsac82f8f3.png


Wow! You look great! What a huge difference, you should be so proud of yourself! :happydance::hugs: xx


----------



## detterose

8 months pregnant and 8 months post partum.

I do hill walks, Jillian Michaels videos and aero pilates.
 



Attached Files:







8mthpg.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 60









8mthpp.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 71


----------



## emyandpotato

I got an old photo from two months ago from the Body of a Woman thread but looking at them there doesn't seem to be a difference :dohh: It's a good stone and a half loss though, if not more. Sigh, nice to know the effort is worth it :nope: :cry:

First one is me then, second is now. 



View attachment 677385
 



Attached Files:







photo-5.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 51


----------



## seoj

You all look lovely (such hotties)!!! ;) Well done to all us!!! 

I don't have any good pics really to post- I really wish I'd taken more after LO was first born so I could really see the difference after ALL my hard work! I was 170 pre-baby (size 10) and gained 37lbs during pregnancy, and around 6mos PP I got down to 160 (size 8)- I'm now 157 and in maintenance mode. I've always weighed a lot- LOL- but I'm 5' 7" and I have boobs and hips/butt! So I'm happy with my progress and happy I finally lost that last 10lbs I'd been struggling to lose for years- funny it took having my daughter to do it?! Go figure. 

*Maybe* I'll post some pics later- I might have some decent ones at home... just not at work ;) haha


----------



## porkypig

The first one is of me 5 weeks after my little girl was born, the second one is me the other day.

[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/qy46.jpg/][IMG]https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/1694/qy46.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/g8bo.jpg/][IMG]https://img547.imageshack.us/img547/8541/g8bo.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## beth_terri

Gona spam this with two replies worth of pictures lol. Its somewhat disgusting how bad I looked, but amazing what a transformation ive made! I hadn't realised how different I looked as I cant see it in the mirror. I still feel like the fatty! 

First picture before my first baby Logan.
Second picture a month after having Logan. 
Third picture a month or so before falling pregnant with my second.
 



Attached Files:







blackberry 100.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 50









blackberry333.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 52









IMG00248-20110707-0040.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 56


----------



## jenniferannex

Wow ladies!! You all look fab! Well done!! :thumbup: 

Here's me 6 months after having lily (sorry it's dark), and the second one was a couple of months ago after losing 2.5 stone on slimming world! No doubt I'll put it back on during this pregnancy though :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 63


----------



## beth_terri

In the last 3 months ive been going to the gym religiously and lifting heavy (ish). 

First picture- Day after Rory
Second picture- couple of months later
Third, fourth and fifth pictures- tonight
 



Attached Files:







Dayafter.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 60









IMAG0871.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 71









734120_334412970035626_217294370_n.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 71









995515_334413016702288_1593152710_n.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 62









599347_334413073368949_314859483_n.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 70


----------



## Melisa1985

How did you girls lose so much weight??? I need some secrets of losing this baby weight?? : (


----------



## Try Rocking

I lost my weight through Weight Watcher's and jogging. I had been jogging for almost a year and on WW for 18 months when I got pregnant. I'll be getting back at it after I have the baby. :)


----------



## Ceejay123

Calorie counting :) x


----------



## beth_terri

Slimming world. And now just eating as clean and healthy as possible (no cake, crisps, biscuits, sweets, chocolate, bread, cereal other than porridge, fast food, takeaways or frozen food) and the gym 6 times a week heavy weight training and 20 mins of interval training 4 times a week... :)


----------



## sandilion

beth_terri said:


> In the last 3 months ive been going to the gym religiously and lifting heavy (ish).
> 
> First picture- Day after Rory
> Second picture- couple of months later
> Third, fourth and fifth pictures- tonight

Wow you look AMAZING. You have completely transformed your body. God i love weights. I lift too. :thumbup:

Ill have to get some pics together.


----------



## MamaByrd

Still truckin' on!

Come far, but still have a lot of work to do!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## sandilion

Looking great MamaByrd!


----------



## sandilion

Melisa1985 said:


> How did you girls lose so much weight??? I need some secrets of losing this baby weight?? : (


Well I have lost 30 kilos since giving birth and I am finally smaller than pre pregnancy :happydance: (pics soon)

So for me personally it has been diet and exercise. There is no easy way around it. It takes a lot of hard work and dedication.

Diet - I calorie count, don't have too many carbs (but I have some combined with protein as the body NEEDS carbs) 

No sweets at all until I have hit my goal weight.

Joining the gym was the best decision :)


----------



## lovelylaura

Beth terri You look amazing ive looked at your pics from the very beginning, such a huge change x


----------



## Quackquack99

So here is mine. I have lost nearly 19lbs in the last 12 months.

Before:-







After:-





Sorry it is the only body picture I can find! Still have 8lb to lose and il be happy.


----------



## MamaByrd

sandilion said:


> Looking great MamaByrd!

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## Evansangel

I'm doing slimming world.
First picture was 3 weeks after having my baby and second picture was 4 weeks later :)

I lost 9lbs in those 4 weeks so I am very pleased with myself :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Faythe

How fab do all you ladies look?! Huge well done!

I've finally started lifting again and have lost 6lbs/7.5" in 2 weeks so have high hopes that I'll have my size 8 body back again soon!


----------



## Ceejay123

Faythe said:


> How fab do all you ladies look?! Huge well done!
> 
> I've finally started lifting again and have lost 6lbs/7.5" in 2 weeks so have high hopes that I'll have my size 8 body back again soon!

Well done! X


----------



## Fallen8905

This is mine! I still have more to lose but the first pic (me in the grey jacket) is xmas 2012 I probably weighed over 11 stone. and the second pic is me a last month which I weighed 10st 2lbs

Slow progress but getting there!
 



Attached Files:







1382801_592529264144462_1656587415_n.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Embo78

Everyone looks fab :)

Here's my before and mid point progress. First pic I was 19 stone 0.5 (266.5 lbs) second is after losing almost 70 lbs :)

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/null_zpsb9b0e608.jpg

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/null-138.jpg

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/null-139.jpg

My initial inspiration to lose weight..... To fit in my dream wedding dress. I bought it five sizes too small! Would not recommend, as it was extremely stressful but it worked for me!

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/null_zps87ca907e.jpg


----------



## Try Rocking

Embo you are gorgeous! You have done such a great job! Well done hon :hugs:


----------



## sandilion

Embo78 - you look amazing!! Such a good job you have done, you must be so so proud!!


----------



## Ceejay123

You look amazing!


----------



## Embo78

Thank you :blush:


----------



## JessicaM123

embo, incredible, you should be so proud of yourself!!!!

mine, 3months, 5mo and 6mo PP from front 
https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv51/Jessandclio/Fotor0728175844.png
and side 
https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv51/Jessandclio/Fotor0728181338.png


----------



## crazyemmy

all you ladies rock!! I'm so motivated..!!


----------



## Honeybumbum

You all look amazing! It is obvious that hardworking does in fact pay off!! So proud of all of you and thanks for the motivation!! I cant wait until I have my baby so I can really focus on a good routine.


----------



## Evana

7 month preg and 2nd pic is 4 month pp...work in progress still have 8 kg to loose to get back to pre preg body.....
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20131006-WA0004-1-1.jpg
File size: 79.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG-20131201-WA0020-1.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## babyhopes2010

Elmo! amazing! such an inspiration ! :)


----------



## Embo78

This is my one year later progress pic. I had such a fab time this year. I was so miserable and depressed last New Year's Eve :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Reid

Embo78 said:


> This is my one year later progress pic. I had such a fab time this year. I was so miserable and depressed last New Year's Eve :(

wow that's amazing you look fabulous. im about the size you were last year now and im looking at different weight loss plans what one did you follow x


----------



## Embo78

Thanks :) I've been doing weight watchers and lots of exercise - lots of walking and 30 day shred and Banish Fat Boost Metabolism (Jillian michaels)


----------



## Faythe

Week 1 - week 9 and 19lbs difference so far.
 



Attached Files:







Week 1 to week 9.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9


----------

